# Fotodruck



## phillip (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Also ich würde  gerne  meine Fotos auf Poster drucken lassen. Ich mache hochwertige Naturaufnahmen die ich verkaufen möchte, daher muss die Qualität wirklich gut sein. Wer kennt eine Firma die hochwertige Fotodrucke herstellt? Und ich gebe auch gern ein paar Euro mehr dafür aus als vielleicht bei vielen Anbietern, die bei Google direkt als erster Treffer landen, wenn die Qualität dafür besser ist!

Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

IMHO hat CeWeColor eine sehr gute Qualität ... kommt aber drauf an, wie groß die Poster sein sollen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich wäre gerade bei solchen Discountern wie Rossmann, Cewe und Co. skeptisch. Nicht umsonst sind deren Preise so günstig. Ohne die Qualität dort beurteilen zu wollen, würde ich – wie du auch schon richtig geschrieben hast – lieber ein paar Euro mehr für einen hochwertigen Anbieter ausgeben.

Folgende Argumente sprechen dafür:


Sattere Farben
Höhere Kontraste
besseres Material
langlebige Farbbrillanz

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit seen.by gemacht und würde es jedem weiterempfehlen. Und ich bin überzeugt, du wirst auch damit zufrieden sein.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich habe schonmal Fineart bei sander in Frankfurt drucken lassen.
Die Firma hats auch noch an zwei weiteren Standorten wie Köln und Düsseldorf.

Grüße


----------

